# Willow - Due April 13-17



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

This is my Willow at 35 days pregnant. I'll make sure to take another very soon, as she is now at 96 days.

This is our first experience with breeding goats, so I figured I'd start my thread early and document how things went for future reference. 

Here is Willow's buck, Castle Rock Adonis.









As for now, there's nothing really to report. I must admit that I have no idea what I'm looking for to happen, but I am reading here at GoatSpot, as well as my books.

Should I be taking photos of her udder and documenting that too? Any other suggestions?

Thanks for following along!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Looking good.


Thanks Pam!


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok, a couple more pics from today.

Here's the back of her (vulva?). No udder to speak of, so I didn't include it today. I'll try to get another pic of her udder development in the coming weeks.









And here are my two girls, Naomi and Willow. Naomi is not bred this year, she wasn't having it despite Adonis' cuteness.









Willow is just shy of 3 months younger than Naomi, and definitely looks wider than her buddy.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How exciting and what a stunning buck! I bet you see her udder develop in another few weeks it will start!


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> How exciting and what a stunning buck! I bet you see her udder develop in another few weeks it will start!


Thanks, I'll keep an eye out for that! He really is a stunning boy, I think he and Willow will make pretty babies--at least I hope so! :baby:


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's a couple of pics from today of Willow.



























It looks like her udder is starting to develop, which is exciting!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She has a sweet face


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks Stephanie! Don't let her fool you--she's my 'spark plug'. Naomi is my sweet one. This one, Willow, is a crazy girl, but yes, she does have a very sweet face. Don't all Nigies, though?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hehehe....too funny! She has the "look" to fool ya!


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

The babies are born! Willow had one buckling and one doeling, and they both look to be polled, but we are still waiting to make sure. Here are some pics.









Just minutes after they were born.









The next day. This is the little girl.









One day old, the little boy.









Little girl and Mama Willow.









Little boy being told a thing or two by Naomi and her "look".


----------

